# Old School Plywood Skiff



## dscott (Aug 2, 2007)

I gave up on the last project (73 Del Quay) and pulled the running gear from it.  The new project is complete - and I have been tardy in posting photos of it - but no longer.

The new to me boat is a GF12 Bateau design
12" in length, 5' Beam, 6" Draft, construction is Epoxy - Plywood, stitch and glue build.  
http://www.bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=GF12

As currently outfitted it is around 400 pounds. Rigged up with a 15hp remote side console.  Runs in the low twenties with one guy and tackle.









---------------------------------------------
The before photo: I bought the hull from a guy who was completing a new build of a larger boat and let this one go for a few hundred including the trailer - definitely in need of some love but I had been reading about the Epoxy/ply hulls so I thought I would have a go at it.  This is what it looked like when I bought it.









----------------------------------------------------
Once I got the hull home I sanded, re-epoxied and then painted it in a two part Matthews paint and finished it off with two coats of clear coat. Then I mounted a side console to the middle seat and ran PVC pipes to the rear of the boat to carry the electrical and rigging.









----------------------------------------------------
Moved the battery forward under the front deck.









--------------------------------------------------
Moved the Gas under the center seat to better balance the load.









------------------------------------------------------
Installed a bait bucket and rod holder in the center seat.









-----------------------------------------------------
Cut the cooler into the rear deck and blocked it from below.









-----------------------------------------------------
Built a manual lift for the motor and mounted it to the boat









--------------------------------------
And - here it is complete.  It has been a great little boat so far - I have really enjoyed fishing it.  Only challenge I still seem to be facing is the trolling motor placement.  Right now it is mounted on the transom.





































Cheers,

Don


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I like the drop in bait well and cooler technique.
Allows for easy and complete cleaning, good idea.

Good to see someone else playing with their woodie... [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> I like the drop in bait well and cooler technique.
> Allows for easy and complete cleaning, good idea.
> 
> Good to see someone else playing with their woodie... [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]



i agree about the bait bucket and cooler mod but you boys can play with your woodies all you like  i've got fish to fry   ;D


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

That boat, if built as designed, is a real toughy for its size. We had a rally of Bateau designs at the Sebastian Inlet a few years ago and one of the fellows brought one. It did a great job of rough water handling. It was a very impressive build.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## dscott (Aug 2, 2007)

Playing with our woodies and fishing - now there is a combo!   But seriously, after having had a boat made this way I am a big fan.  And Frank is right - these are tough little hulls if constructed as designed.  I know for a fact that this hull has been several miles offshore on many occasions as the previous owner used it to dive and spearfish from.  And I have had it some fairly rough water - it rides dry and handles swells very well.


----------

